# The Boss wants the boss gets



## sed9888 (10 Jan 2021)

Hi everyone, 
The boss has asked me to make her a keepsake box, I could just knock up a box stick some hinges on a clasp and be done, but I'd like to make a nice one, nothing over fancy my woodworking skills are not at a high level yet, however if I take my time I can turn out some descent stuff now, so if anyone has any plans or ideas photos etc I would be grateful 
regards 
Peter


----------



## Lons (10 Jan 2021)

Have you looked on Youtube Peter? There are hundreds of ideas including some clever hinge options.


----------



## Cabinetman (10 Jan 2021)

This Momento box was to go on a new yacht and so we designed the outer shape to mirror the tumblehome shape of old sailing ships, The top of the box was a thin slice from an oak burr.


----------



## Cabinetman (10 Jan 2021)

Sorry forgot to say the bit you really wanted to know, we (My son and I) just mitred the corners to a perfect fit and glued it up, that’s it on the yacht if you hadn’t noticed it by the way.


----------



## sed9888 (10 Jan 2021)

Cabinetman said:


> This Momento box was to go on a new yacht and so we designed the outer shape to mirror the tumblehome shape of old sailing ships, The top of the box was a thin slice from an oak burr.View attachment 100620
> View attachment 100621


Man that is a beautiful piece, I hope one day to be able to turn out pieces like that thank you for sharing


----------



## sed9888 (10 Jan 2021)

Lons said:


> Have you looked on Youtube Peter? There are hundreds of ideas including some clever hinge options.


Hi and in answer to your question yes but boy its a mine field like you say hundreds, I just thought by asking on here it might just narrow it down a bit, thank you for finding the time


----------



## Jameshow (10 Jan 2021)

Cabinetman said:


> This Momento box was to go on a new yacht and so we designed the outer shape to mirror the tumblehome shape of old sailing ships, The top of the box was a thin slice from an oak burr.View attachment 100620
> View attachment 100621


What yacht is that Cabinetman? 

Looks like a spirit yachts to me?? 

Cheers James


----------



## Doug B (10 Jan 2021)

Personally this is where I find Instagram a real bonus when searching for ideas, I’ve just searched on there #keepsakebox & it bought up over 85K imagines.
whilst admittedly not all are relevant an awful lot are, there’s some tremendous designs that are easy & quick to view & scroll through.


----------



## Cabinetman (10 Jan 2021)

Jameshow said:


> What yacht is that Cabinetman?
> 
> Looks like a spirit yachts to me??
> 
> Cheers James


 I’m sorry James I don’t know, it was brand-new and belonged to one of the richest women in the world and my daughter who worked on the yacht asked me to make this as a present from the crew to commemorate the launch, sorry but I can’t say anymore as she is under a (lifetime )contract commitment not to discuss anything at all. Ian


----------

